# 8n tractor identification.



## Teeber (Apr 18, 2019)

Hi all, I'm new here and recently purchased 2 8n tractors for 2500.00 and I'd like to restore both. I have identified one of them as a 1948 model year but the other one had its motor swapped out and a 1944 9n motor put in at some point. I've checked the casting numbers on the trumpets but even those dont help and the same by the starter. Can anyone help identify the year of this tractor by the pictures? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Big Edd (Jan 1, 2020)

Looks just like my 47 mine don't have the head lights never has, There is no holes for them. And also my oil filter dont have the breather thing on it as yours does. I know mine is a 47 I bought it from the man that bought it new. Mine also has a road gear in it. Thats what the old guys around here call it. Its a 4 speed. Anyway look behind the right foot rest about the axle Its either the year or a number so you can tell. Thats what I have been told. Good luck and Happy New Year


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

You can check some details and compare here:
https://fordtractorcollectors.com/identify-my-tractor/tractor-id-history/#Model-8N-1947-1952


----------

